# Thank You And Lawn Care Cost



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

First off thank you @Ware and any others I'm not aware of for creating this forum. Thank you to the moderators especially @g-man for their patience in putting up with newbie questions from folks like me. I was able to gain a ton of knowledge and complete my first reno back in the fall. My lawn is nowhere near perfect, but it's a long way from the pile of garbage it was. Other than that the point of this post is about the cost of Lawn care. My wife and I do a monthly budget and the cost of the renovation was significant, but accounted for. Tonight she asked me if our expenses for Lawn care this year would be as much as last year. My reply "Absolutely not." :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You're very welcome - glad you're here!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Glad to have you as part of the community @Iceman!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You are welcome. The cost do go down once you are in maintenance mode. If you can find a local source of fertilizer, 50lb bag of AS or urea are normally ~$20.


----------

